# Frozen Yogurt



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

As I'm sure most of you are aware, there has been a frozen yogurt trend over the past few years. I'm absolutely in love with it and willing to dish out an exorbitant amount of money weekly to feed my addiction. I love peanut butter frozen yogurt, I just can't help it. So, what about all of you?


----------



## blergh (Jun 28, 2013)

I've never had frozen yogurt, to me it sounds rather disgusting. But them again i am a Swede.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

blergh said:


> I've never had frozen yogurt, to me it sounds rather disgusting. But them again i am a Swede.


You have beautiful women, we have frozen yogurt. I don't know who got the better end of the deal...  :blink:


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

Frozen yogurt isn't really frozen yougurt, it's more like "tzitropish" with lots of corn syrup, some artificial flavoring and coloring and every now and then they throw some gelatine in there for consistency. And then they have the odacity to call it "low fat"


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> Frozen yogurt isn't really frozen yougurt, it's more like "tzitropish" with lots of corn syrun, some artificial flavoring and coloring and every now and then they throw some gelatine in there for consistency. And then they have the odacity to call it "low fat"


Shush, you! Don't ruin my life.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 28, 2013)

I like Taro Bubble tea. I know it has nothing to do with yogurt but still


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> I know it has nothing to do with yogurt but still


*@**SeriesN* meh, neither does frozen yogurt...


----------



## earl (Jun 28, 2013)

Well if we are going off topic I have to say I've been addicted to kernel's popcorn!! I swear I can lease a Honda or something for the amount I spend at that place


----------



## earl (Jun 28, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> *@SeriesN* meh, neither does frozen yogurt...


Is that the same concept as McDonald's milk shake not containing any milk?


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 28, 2013)

earl said:


> Is that the same concept as McDonald's milk shake not containing any milk?


That is not the only thing


----------



## earl (Jun 28, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> That is not the only thing


But they say 100% real beef! lol


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm eating some right now. It's so good, I don't care if it doesn't constitute as yoghurt!


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

earl said:


> Is that the same concept as McDonald's milk shake not containing any milk?



*@**earl* ahh, you mean that *toxic* slushy that tastes sweet and is granulated?


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

Now I want a milkshake. You're all annoying!


----------



## earl (Jun 28, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> *@earl* ahh, you mean that *toxic* slushy that tastes sweet and is granulated?


That granulated term your referring  to I believe is called plaster of Paris hahaha, YUM!


----------



## earl (Jun 28, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> I like Taro Bubble tea. I know it has nothing to do with yogurt but still


Have you seen how much coffee mate they put in those thing..


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.tfyogurt.com/

Tutti Fruitti is unarguably the BEST DAMN FROZEN YOGURT IN THE WORLD.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 28, 2013)

Yogurt isn't bad. I don't think I've ever had _frozen _yogurt though. Meh.


----------



## prometeus (Jun 29, 2013)

Frozen yogurt? We have yogurt ice cream here.... I like it


----------



## rds100 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mind you the yogurt you all have in other countries is just a product of the chemical industry, it's nothing like the real natural yogurt.

Even here it's hard to find real natural yogurt, unless you make it yourself.


----------



## Eric1212 (Jul 3, 2013)

"Menchie's" has been extremely popular in Canada the last few months.... Still haven't been there though.

I keep thinking ice cream but then... it's yogurt  

http://www.menchies.com/


----------



## peterw (Jul 4, 2013)

Virtuol said:


> Now I want a milkshake. You're all annoying!


Cool milkshakes are cool - better than any other mixtures put into a fridge.


----------



## rsk (Jul 4, 2013)

I love the standard flavor, with lots of fruits :wub:


----------



## SonicVPS (Jul 4, 2013)

It's not literally "frozen" yoghurt, it's more like soft serve ice cream in texture.

Personally, I love the stuff and it's all over Hong Kong.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 4, 2013)

We have something called Yogurberry here. It's nice.


----------



## egihosting (Jul 9, 2013)

Yogurtland is everywhere and quite addictive. i'm a fan of the plain tart.

-james


----------

